

Show HN: Mac app for bookmarking and read it later - raindropio
http://blog.raindrop.io/post/106150429176/mac-app-beta

======
i0nutzb
Why/how is this better than a cross-platform & cross-device app? You know,
like Pocket or Instapaper?

I mean if I would want to save pages for later to read on the same device I
saved them, I'd probably use bookmarks. In browser.

~~~
raindropio
You can browse your bookmarks/articles from web, browser extension and Android
app. Not only Mac App. It syncs with all your devices. In near future we
release iOS (iPhone/iPad) app, Windows, Linux client and also API.

In addition, you can get personal RSS feed of your bookmarks and read in your
favorite RSS reader.

~~~
i0nutzb
Ah! Ok, you got me fooled with the title: _Mac app_ for bookmarking and read
it later.

And the site doesn't help too much either...

~~~
sjs382
Seems like the mac app is the _new thing_ that he's trying to show off.

He probably thought his audience was existing users, but it may have been
better to write to users who have never seen the app.

